# The benefits of Chia Seeds in your cooking!



## Themady (Oct 17, 2014)

Ch-ch-ch choose chia

1. Chia is gluten free
2. It is super high in dietary fibre, making it great for digestion and healing digestion issues.
3. It contains 20% Omega 3 ALA, making it a super food for the brain and heart. Chia has eight times more Omega 3 than salmon!
4. It boasts 20% protein
5. The protein is a complete protein with all 8 essential amino acids
6. It is high in antioxidants (It has a four times higher ORAC value than blueberries)
7. Chia contains five times more calcium than a glass of milk
8. Chia contains seven times more vitamin C than oranges
9. It contains three times more iron than spinach
10. It contains twice the potassium content of banana
11. It is food for healthy skin, hair and nails
12. It has a positive impact balancing blood glucose levels (making it awesome for diabetics)
Chia makes a great egg replacement. Just combine with water to form a gel, and add it to recipes that call for egg.

Not sure what to do with them….try these little tips

soak them over night and put fruit, almond milk, and some cinnamon in them..Voila! breakfast cereal!

3 tbsp chia seeds into 3/4 cup of almond milk, 1/8 tsp vanilla, 1 tsp agave. Let it sit for 30 minutes in the fridge and it’s like a yummy chia pudding!

Add one tablespoon to your morning smoothie

To substitute for an egg: Use 1 tablespoon finely ground chia seeds (grind them dry in a blender, food processor or coffee grinder) and 3 tablespoons of water per egg in a baked recipe (does not work in place of eggs for omelets though…

For a healthy energy gel, add a couple tablespoons of chia seeds to a cup of coconut water. Let sit for about ten minutes and you’ll have an incredible energy gel! Beats the socks off of Gatorade for hydration and energy and you get to avoid the fake colours, fake flavours and GMO


----------

